# Coloring of Pups



## lsskin86 (Feb 22, 2010)

My profile picture is my future dog. Yay. I am picking him up March 8 and sooo excited. But I was wondering if their coloring changes as they get older. I've been told the tan grows and the black lessens. Any thoughts on this??


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't see an ava... sorry. Sables, I believe change the most. My Zeva is a blanket back, black and red and she's getting a little more red in her face, around her eyes. Who knows how much she'll lighten up until it's all done w/.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and your new addition!!!!
If you are getting a black and tan, then yes the black fades. Look at the pattern of the parents and your pup will probably look like them. If blanket back runs in the genes your pup many stay darker.
Bi-colors stay the same, and sables will darken, lighten, darken with the seasons til maturity.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

lsskin86 said:


> My profile picture is my future dog. Yay. I am picking him up March 8 and sooo excited. But I was wondering if their coloring changes as they get older. I've been told the tan grows and the black lessens. Any thoughts on this??


Seems like all our GSD pups change alot the first year. What did your breeder say? Do they have a website with past litters posted so you can compare the pups to the adults?


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, so is Zeva a blanket back or a bi-color? Is she a heavy saddle back? WTH? *confused*


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ziva is not a bi-color, and at her age, she may still lose some of the black. She has beautiful markings!! Wait til she is about a year, then you'll know what color to call her!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes the color changes as they get older, there will be less black-- unless the dog is a bi-color...

Here is Bianca as a puppy:




















As a little older puppy:

















Bianca now:


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

WOW! When did she start to be a saddle? Zeva is 20 wks old. About when do they finally get their final coat in? I can't want to see pix of the OP too.

Thanks for the comment about Zeva, she is beautiful isn't she? Just about all GSD's are.. I tell you what though, I think I love the panda sheps.. .so different and cute. I'd have one... I'd have one over a solid. I just like the mix of colors... ??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is fun to watch the saddle backs grow too. I think Zeva will be a saddle back with all the tan on her face, ears, chest and legs at four months.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Both mine lightened up, I have a black/tan saddle back and a red black sable.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

selzer said:


> It is fun to watch the saddle backs grow too. I think Zeva will be a saddle back with all the tan on her face, ears, chest and legs at four months.


This really shocks me, not sure why though. My niece-dog is a GSD, but I believe she's a mix due to the fact she's only 49lbs and her tail curls. Though her father was white. Or so they claim. I think it was a bad litter, someone jumped a fence or something. She was the runt, I believe and that's why she was so cheap, think my sister still paid like 125-150 for her and that was 13 years ago, but I digress...

she was a lot of black and tan as a pup and young dog. Pix of her as a pup, you would never think she's the same dog. She's just this light tan mostly everywhere. She does have some black 'saddle' but its so light. I'll see if I can get my sister to send me a pix of her. 

I love Zeva's markings, but both my hubs and I prefer the saddle back, Jerry Lee from K-9 is our dream dog. It's surprising to me that Zeva might end up looking like that after all... Guess time will tell. We just love her to pieces anyway. She has been getting more color in her face. Think I got to dig up some 'puppy' pix and check it out.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

congrats on your addition and welcome! cant wait to see your baby! 

Zeva already has such strikingly sharp features already, I cant wait to see how she ends up! 

Clover has actually gotten darker in the face but is starting to lighten more under his front legs and up the back of his back legs. His dad is very dark everywhere and his mother is a blanket saddle back black and tan...I have a feeling he will have a dark face and be more like his mom from the neck down but he is still so much darker than so many B&Ts on here at his age. I guess its like a box of chocolates!  LOL!!! They are so fun to watch change!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Clover is a little cuttie pie


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

aww ty!

it really has me guessing hard on his color lately though as more and more people post pics of their pups around his age and they ALL seem to have that distinct black and tan look but he is SO SO dark!


----------



## Redbug (Dec 18, 2007)

*Coloring...*

Here's a pic of mine at 8 weeks and just over 2 years. He's a saddleback. 

I think most will lighten up, like mine has. I have noticed his face is getting lighter and lighter, too. I like that since it is easier to see facial expressions. Getting a shepherd is like a box of chocolates...


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

redbug do you take yours hog-dogging? I see the caption under the second pic. His color is so pretty. Its always funny to see the HUGE transformation they all make!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Zeva is 4 months old, right? 
I think Bianca was around that age in these photos:





























From Bianca's photos it seems her saddle has lightened quite a bit even in the last few years... I got her a year ago so I only have the photos to go by, her previous owner gave me a bunch of them though so I can see how she's changed!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah, she's 4 mos. only thing that makes me wonder is that right now, she has no marbling in her back/bottom. It's still all back, same w/ her tail.... I don't care either way, but it's gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## Redbug (Dec 18, 2007)

GeorgiaPeach...I spend a lot of time out in the woods and Pal is usually with me. All my friends have their dogs with them, too. I am not talking about deer dogs. He has bayed a few hogs, but enjoys dove and duck hunting the most. A great retriever! He's the first shep I have ever had and for me, he's been the best dog I've had. A few more pics in "My Albums" under my profile.


----------



## lsskin86 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks everyone for the help. Drake is already lightening up just a tad. But I'll have to post pics so you can all see.


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

here is bella at 11wks







here she is about 1 to two months later







and here she is now at 14mo and her color is still changing a little


----------

